# "Grotesque rounded look" Developing massive traps



## Amos

Hi guys,

I've been training now for about 5-6 months. I've always had big and broad shoulders. My basic problem is that my traps are developing faster than the rest of my body. It's not the look I want, I'm starting to get what Arnold referred to as the "grotesque rounded look".

Is there any way I can even out? Should I stop training my shoulders for a while?


----------



## Dux

Make your delts bigger


----------



## Amos

Dux said:


> Make your delts bigger


But how do I do that whilst avoiding hitting my traps at the same time?

Also, would this really solve the problem? I'd imagine I'd look quite blocky! :laugh:


----------



## Natty.Solider

A bi-product of working your shoulders im afraid... the one real excercise that doesnt really involve your traps is shoulder pressing. Lateral raises hit them quite hard, but I wouldnt stop doing them. Got a pic? might be all in your head. Are you taking steriods? Personally I hate big traps so I never directly work them.


----------



## Amos

Natty.Solider said:


> A bi-product of working your shoulders im afraid... the one real excercise that doesnt really involve your traps is shoulder pressing. Lateral raises hit them quite hard, but I wouldnt stop doing them. Got a pic? might be all in your head. Are you taking steriods? Personally I hate big traps so I never directly work them.


I'll add some pics tommorow after work - if I start taking pictures of myself now the missus will get suspicious! No, I'm not taking any juice. Military presses?


----------



## Fatstuff

Is it just me that wants monster traps? Lol


----------



## FGT

Not going for the Goldburg look then??

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-LXv-D35uOOE/T75OL_XwQ6I/AAAAAAAAA6Q/PfSQ8pE8NmQ/s1600/goldberg.jpg


----------



## engllishboy

Fatstuff said:


> Is it just me that wants monster traps? Lol


No mate, I wish mine would grow more too lol


----------



## Tassotti

I want big traps


----------



## Fatstuff

The jim wendler look would be better


----------



## Natty.Solider

Amos said:


> I'll add some pics tommorow after work - if I start taking pictures of myself now the missus will get suspicious! No, I'm not taking any juice. Military presses?


Yeah. Dumbell press, bar press. If you can stop your shoulder moving up towards your ear, you take the traps out of the equation completely, so if you are doing delt isolation in the form of lat raises, place a hand ontop of your shoulder to make sure they dont move upwards. You may have to use cables as you have to get dumbells really high to feel them fully.


----------



## Mowgli

Strict seated lateral raises with your back against the chair will hit delts nicely, but will limit trap involvement.

Bet your traps aren't as big as you think though


----------



## vtec_yo

lol


----------



## Buffout

I've never thought of this as an issue before, although there's a lot to be said for balancing out the way you look (you should see some of the peg legs in my gym).

I've never really noticed anyone with huge traps and thought they looked weird in comparison to the rest of their body.

You've siad your not happy with it though so I can understand, I do presses mainly as part of a full body routine and add in shrugs when I need to hit traps.


----------



## Hoddsy

wish i had a problem with mytraps growing too large lol


----------



## DutchTony

vtec_yo said:


> lol


Is this pic real?


----------



## vtec_yo

No idea. I think so. It's pretty funny though.....so here's another one.


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3243733 said:


> Is it just me that wants monster traps? Lol


No I want them too

Pics of monster traps pls Amos


----------



## Dux

Breda said:


> No I want them too
> 
> Pics of monster traps pls Amos


I was thinking the same. A tenner says compared to most of us they wouldn't be considered big


----------



## Queenie

vtec_yo said:


> lol


Wtf? What did I just look at?? X


----------



## Breda

Dux:3244338 said:


> I was thinking the same. A tenner says compared to most of us they wouldn't be considered big


A tenner says compared to most people the wouldn't be compared big


----------



## JANIKvonD

do you deadlift? def need come pics...chances are if u dont know what a millitary press is your traps are prob just some strechy skin between ur ears and shoulders, bit like a webbed toe.


----------



## Mish

Traps pic is obviously shopped. The original has the geezer blatantly pushing his traps forward like all the wee scroats do to make themselves big. Someone shopped it and made them bigger. Look at his neck ffs


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Might be in your head, i know a few people that think over night muscle have appeared from no-where. No offence intended but its amazing how different people perceive themselves.


----------



## Tassotti

pic or natrapswhatsoeverstartdeadliftingheavyyoupussy


----------



## Steuk

I love working traps. Did them today infact, There slowly growing cobra neck here I come.


----------



## Steuk

Here's mine nothing to shout about ATM but one day hopefully. 

Pics or notraps :-D


----------



## Fatstuff

there is NO natty in the world with 'too big traps' FACT!


----------



## Guest

big traps = good


----------



## DutchTony

vtec_yo said:


> No idea. I think so. It's pretty funny though.....so here's another one.


Synthol big time :lol:


----------



## Amos

Ok guys, just got back from work and indoor football. Sorry for keeping you waiting - I hope I'm not being paranoid here!!

Lets remember, I am a beginner here - been working out for 5 months. We are not talking world's strongest man. And YES NATTY. Remember, I'm talking in regards to proportion to the rest of my body and I said "developing" not I have developed.

Anyways, enough disclaimers from me, please go easy!



















No pump (well pfft - no muscle!), no tensing. Apologies for the ****ty mirror, I've just realised that I live in a house with ****e mirrors!!

I'm I paranoid? Do I need to buy a tin hat!?


----------



## Queenie

Still no pics?

Nogrotesquetraps x


----------



## Amos

RXQueenie said:


> Still no pics?
> 
> Nogrotesquetraps x


I've tried posting twice now and it keeps saying that my post will be reviewed by a moderator. Is this because I am new and I have tried posting pics?


----------



## Amos

Yeah, it must be that - even if I try posting a link to the image uploading website I used. Any mods care to help?


----------



## Queenie

Amos said:


> I've tried posting twice now and it keeps saying that my post will be reviewed by a moderator. Is this because I am new and I have tried posting pics?


Yeah possibly! Goddammit lol x


----------



## Guest

do it with spaces, we can then remove the spaces and repost it

h t t p : / / w w w . u k - m u s c l e . c o . u k

like that


----------



## Rick89

i have the same problem

my traps are fckin huge and neck pretty big getting on for 20 inches and i never train traps or neck??

but tiny delts lol

looks rubbish


----------



## Amos

h t t p : / / i 4 6 . t i n y p i c . c o m / 2 1 4 a 0 c j . j p g

h t t p : / / i 5 0 . t i n y p i c . c o m / t 7 e v f 7 . j p g

Do I need to start wearing a tin hat? Or do I need a new shoulder routine.


----------



## guvnor82

guy who use to train at my gym had huge traps and tiny shoulder.............gave the guy very odd look.


----------



## Queenie

i dont think u have anything to worry about.... honestly


----------



## Queenie

http://i46.tinypic.com/214a0cj.jpg


----------



## Tassotti

There's no muscle anywhere ...


----------



## Mish

RXQueenie said:


> http://i46.tinypic.com/214a0cj.jpg


lol is that a joke? Traps are f*cin huge


----------



## Queenie

Tassotti said:


> someone repost the pics. Can't be assed to delete spaces


see my post x


----------



## Amos

Cheers queenie,

But I still think they look odd! I did say DEVELOPING husge traps - I meant in proportion to the rest of my body. Maybe it is all in my mind... where is that tin hat?:laugh:


----------



## Guest

lol OP was having us on










monster traps

not monster traps:


----------



## Rick89

hahaha :lol:


----------



## Amos

5 months pal,

I did say 5 months. Thanks though.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

Best thread of nothingness for today


----------



## Rick89

i would actually say delts are bit bigger than your traps


----------



## Amos

Well, I think they are out of proportion!


----------



## achilles88

your traps arent BIG mate, dont worry


----------



## Amos

Rick89 said:


> i would actually say delts are bit bigger than your traps


So I guess I was being paranoid then? Thanks Rick.

PS I know guys I know. Laugh it up. This is why I asked you guys, anonymous people on the internet - rather than my mate, who would of still been laughing at my next week!


----------



## misterlee

Amos said:


> So I guess I was being paranoid then? Thanks Rick.
> 
> PS I know guys I know. Laugh it up. This is why I asked you guys, anonymous people on the internet - rather than my mate, who would of *still been laughing at my next week*!


We will too :lol:


----------



## -AC-

hahhahaha im sorry mate but this is funny.

I was expecting something like this:



just keep going with training and you will get to where you wanna be. dont worry about muscle inbalance yet. you are in no way huge and gross.


----------



## Brook877

In the nicest possible way, yes it's in your head.

don't stress it, your traps are not massive, grotesque or in the slightest bit visible..


----------



## Jimboi

This thread made me chuckle, it may be that they have grown quicker than your other muscles but they are definitely not grotesque. My traps seem to grow pretty quick which I like. Start worrying when they touch your ears 

Frankdangermaus if I wasn't on my phone would like and rep, woke my gf laughing when I saw that.


----------



## Brawn

Amos, Don't be disheartened but all these muscle bound genetic freaks that are finding it highly funny taking the mick out of a newbie who is only asking a question to do with a real concern. Come on you HE-MEN (pmsl) give him a break.

In answer to your original question Amos, Your traps are plodding along just dandy. I think the rounded shoulder look you are worried about developing is due to poor posture and not over developed traps. A common mistake MANY budding bodybuilders make is over working and there for developing there pecs and neglecting there backs, thus causing them to over contract even at rest and giving them a poor posture because they 'arch' there shoulders and slouch.

Concentrate on holding your shoulders back and chest out all the time and sit/stand up straight and you will be fine.


----------



## Speedway

lol, sorry op, but this is funny, google traps, you may have got confused somewhere along the line, I don't know what else to say, good luck.


----------



## Breda

Pmsl... Woooooah!

Notraps


----------



## Breda

Brook877:3246254 said:


> In the nicest possible way, yes it's in your head.
> 
> don't stress it, your traps are not massive, grotesque or in the slightest bit visible..


Pmsl at in the slightest bit visible


----------



## Hendrix

Only bring your hands to shoulder level when doing side laterals,


----------



## Benchbum

Best thread in ages!


----------



## leeds_01

woahh whats this grotesque look a bad thing?!

thats the look im goin for!! i rather have some eye brow raisin delts/traps like i've jus come out the reactor or something so u can see me a mile off


----------



## Speedway

edit


----------



## Tassotti




----------



## flinty90

This thread cheered me up on my birthday.... my knob is too big for my pants what should i do ???

answer. stop wearing my missus thong. backwards lol...


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> http://i46.tinypic.com/214a0cj.jpg


Grotesquely underdeveloped traps there


----------



## Breda

flinty90:3246483 said:


> This thread cheered me up on my birthday.... my knob is too big for my pants what should i do ???
> 
> answer. stop wearing my missus thong. backwards lol...


Happy birthday bro... Take the prince Albert out and you might be able to see it


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Happy birthday bro... Take the prince Albert out and you might be able to see it


How do you know lol...


----------



## Speedway

Happy birthday Flinty :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

Many Happy Returns Flinty


----------



## shinobi_85

avoid shrugs


----------



## Craigyboy

DutchTony said:


> Synthol big time :lol:


I actually thought of peahead when I saw this :lol:

Ps peahead please don't kill me I love you


----------



## Dux

Avoid shrugs? It looks like he avoids weights.

I fcuking knew it.


----------



## luther1

They do say that the camera adds 10lbs. In this case it has actually deducted 10lbs. Off each trap


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> They do say that the camera adds 10lbs. In this case it has actually deducted 10lbs. Off each trap


if camera does add 10 pounds thern this kid is still a sperm in real life


----------



## JANIKvonD

are u karl Pilkington?

:lol:


----------



## Dux

I really hope he's got a traps T Shirt like Mac's guns one :lol:


----------



## alan1971

thers some cruel **** taking fukkers on here. :lol: :lol: :lol:

did laugh muself i must admit. :whistling:


----------



## Patsy

How the fcuk did i miss this thread its class! TOTY contender surely lol! :lol:


----------



## gripa

Made me laugh anyway


----------



## Ste7n

flinty90 said:


> This thread cheered me up on my birthday.... my knob is too big for my pants what should i do ???
> 
> answer. stop wearing my missus thong. backwards lol...


Wrong! cut a hole in them and let it dangle...


----------



## bigrod1982

Right Guys here to Help: Please update where you are but you must be engageing Traps in everyworkout.

One of my clients constantly used to use traps on everything they pump up doing side Delts etc.

No of things to try.

While do side raises lean out from a fixed point this takes it off the traps!

Also try Doing sides on a 70% setting on a bench.. E.g. Left Knee oln bench, right foot on floor. Rsaise right hand dumbell from right leg to shoulder height. I can use 40's kilo on sides but doing these i was down to 12 kg so "Go light - Get It Right!"

Supersize

Online PT and Rep for Cardiff Sports Nutrtion

Also await my Online Discout Code for free delivery and discount on all supps from the best place in uk!


----------



## flinty90

bigrod1982 said:


> Right Guys here to Help: Please update where you are but you must be engageing Traps in everyworkout.
> 
> One of my clients constantly used to use traps on everything they pump up doing side Delts etc.
> 
> No of things to try.
> 
> While do side raises lean out from a fixed point this takes it off the traps!
> 
> Also try Doing sides on a 70% setting on a bench.. E.g. Left Knee oln bench, right foot on floor. Rsaise right hand dumbell from right leg to shoulder height. *I can use 40's kilo on sides* but doing these i was down to 12 kg so "Go light - Get It Right!"
> 
> Supersize
> 
> Online PT and Rep for Cardiff Sports Nutrtion
> 
> Also await my Online Discout Code for free delivery and discount on all supps from the best place in uk!


LOL , i bet they were spot on form wise then bro !!!


----------



## Guest

40kg side raises??

FCUK OFF!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> 40kg side raises??
> 
> FCUK OFF!


Possible mate , but the swing must be fcukin asweome to get them up lol... i would love to see ANYONE hold a 40 kg db straight out to one side and pause at top and then slowly lower back down !!!


----------



## Guest

Id certainly like to see it m8 thats for sure.


----------



## MattGriff

I can't be ****d to train traps. I will just have a skinny neck forever.


----------



## hotchy

First a trapless boy worrying about getting traps, now a guy raising 40kg?!?! Will this thread epicness ever end!


----------



## Fatstuff

Dave said:


> 40kg side raises??
> 
> FCUK OFF!


His names BIGrod of course he can.


----------



## Breda

Pics or shoulder development from 40kg sides pls


----------



## Gary29

Just found this thread, I'm made up that I finally found someone who has smaller traps than me! Grotesque looking traps.

Also I'd truly be amazed to see anyone do a 40Kg side lat raise with decent form, my long orangutan arms would simply shear off if 40kg were applied whilst at right angles to my body.

I thought the OP was gonna post this as his pic:










Also, I'm bored at work, 40kg is 392Newtons.

Turning moment = F x D (from pivot)

My arms are roughly 620mm from shoulder to palm, so

Turning Moment = 392 x 0.62

= 243Nm

Which is the same amount of torque a Citroen C4 110 HDi produces, so I don't think my arms are quite up to that yet!!!


----------



## Jayster

Just spat my cup of coffee out pmsl. Mahooosive traps n all


----------



## flinty90

i call "Nosidelatraises "


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigrod1982 said:


> Right Guys here to Help: Please update where you are but you must be engageing Traps in everyworkout.
> 
> One of my clients constantly used to use traps on everything they pump up doing side Delts etc.
> 
> No of things to try.
> 
> While do side raises lean out from a fixed point this takes it off the traps!
> 
> Also try Doing sides on a 70% setting on a bench.. E.g. Left Knee oln bench, right foot on floor. Rsaise right hand dumbell from right leg to shoulder height. I can use 40's kilo on sides but doing these i was down to 12 kg so "Go light - Get It Right!"
> 
> Supersize
> 
> Online PT and Rep for Cardiff Sports Nutrtion
> 
> Also await my Online Discout Code for free delivery and discount on all supps from the best place in uk!


i got a gymgym shiver reading this?


----------



## JANIKvonD

bigrod1982 said:


> Right Guys here to Help: Please update where you are but you must be engageing Traps in everyworkout.
> 
> One of my clients constantly used to use traps on everything they pump up doing side Delts etc.
> 
> No of things to try.
> 
> While do side raises lean out from a fixed point this takes it off the traps!
> 
> Also try Doing sides on a 70% setting on a bench.. E.g. Left Knee oln bench, right foot on floor. Rsaise right hand dumbell from right leg to shoulder height. I can use 40's kilo on sides but doing these i was down to 12 kg so "Go light - Get It Right!"
> 
> Supersize
> 
> Online PT and Rep for Cardiff Sports Nutrtion
> 
> Also await my Online Discout Code for free delivery and discount on all supps from the best place in uk!


neva mind just noticed uv been here sinse 2008..

u must know Pscarb, im sure he's sponsored by cardiff sport nutrition?


----------



## retro-mental

OP

can you Pm me your routine as i want traps like yours ! I have done deadlift, shrugs, upright rows, rack pulls, hang cleans and i cant get traps

Forget all the haters on here, They are just jealous, Even breda who has good genetics has to hunch over shruging his shoulder in the air to demonstrate his under developed trap muscles !!!!


----------



## Dux

Amos said:


> Cheers queenie,
> 
> But I still think they look odd! I did say DEVELOPING husge traps - I meant in proportion to the rest of my body. Maybe it is all in my mind... where is that tin hat?:laugh:


The only way those traps would look big compared to the rest of your body would be if you were a quadriplegic.


----------



## sniper83

bigger the traps the better cant beat it like a bull then again ive got a thing about traps and forearms


----------



## GolfDelta

Only just found this,absolutely fvcking brilliant!!


----------



## BatemanLondon

is the OP a girl ? i have to admit I have ****ed chicks with bigger traps ...

also , that bedroom is a chicks room ?


----------



## leeds_01

woaahh jus come bk to this thread as i like my trap stuff

who does 40kg raises ? BS


----------



## phoenixlaw

The shape of big traps is a beautiful thing IMO.


----------



## leeds_01

phoenixlaw said:


> The shape of big traps is a beautiful thing IMO.


totally agree mate ppl can see u coming a mile off with large sloping traps no matter what ur wearing - i trying to improve traps right now just love it


----------



## shinobi_85

markus ruhl did 100 pound laterals, but his hench wife helped and he was swinging, he probably has amongst the biggest delt traps around,the guy has literally no neck lmfao


----------



## leeds_01

shinobi_85 said:


> markus ruhl did 100 pound laterals, but his hench wife helped and he was swinging, he probably has amongst the biggest delt traps around,the guy has literally no neck lmfao


yeah ruhl is known for his amazing delts/traps as is kevin levrone back in the day - his delts/traps combo was sick

lol i've seen rhul's massive wife on the u tube clips when the go shopping haha mad bqastard he loves it


----------



## powerhousepeter

when doing lat raises only bring your arms parallel, or try holding on to a squat rack and lean out to the side whilst doing you lat raises this isolates the delts i find, or just inject synthol in 2 your side head lol


----------



## DigIt

Traps are on your back (you need to do *PULLING* exercises to develop them)

'Rounded' look comes from your shoulders and chest being overdeveloped from too many *PUSHING* movements

My traps develop a lot faster than any other muscle, they usually give out first from deadlifts so they grew the most


----------



## scotty64

What a thread....what a thread!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ninja_smurf

Amos said:


> Ok guys, just got back from work and indoor football. Sorry for keeping you waiting - I hope I'm not being paranoid here!!
> 
> Lets remember, I am a beginner here - been working out for 5 months. We are not talking world's strongest man. And YES NATTY. Remember, I'm talking in regards to proportion to the rest of my body and I said "developing" not I have developed.
> 
> Anyways, enough disclaimers from me, please go easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pump (well pfft - no muscle!), no tensing. Apologies for the ****ty mirror, I've just realised that I live in a house with ****e mirrors!!
> 
> I'm I paranoid? Do I need to buy a tin hat!?


Second pic, are you wearing eye shadow buddy?


----------



## Kennyken

Ninja_smurf said:


> Second pic, are you wearing eye shadow buddy?


Quality !!


----------



## sneeky_dave

Kennyken said:


> Quality !!


Carlsberg don't resurrect threads but.....


----------



## Mark2021

Wtf haha


----------



## romper stomper

> I'm I paranoid? Do I need to buy a tin hat!?


yes you are your traps don't stick out - rounded look ?? FFS another troll


----------



## Sharpz

Amos said:


> Ok guys, just got back from work and indoor football. Sorry for keeping you waiting - I hope I'm not being paranoid here!!
> 
> Lets remember, I am a beginner here - been working out for 5 months. We are not talking world's strongest man. And YES NATTY. Remember, I'm talking in regards to proportion to the rest of my body and I said "developing" not I have developed.
> 
> Anyways, enough disclaimers from me, please go easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pump (well pfft - no muscle!), no tensing. Apologies for the ****ty mirror, I've just realised that I live in a house with ****e mirrors!!
> 
> I'm I paranoid? Do I need to buy a tin hat!?


BULLSH!T UR NATTY EVEN UR TRAPS HAVE TRAPS


----------



## polishmate

thread of the year


----------



## gibbo10

polishmate said:


> thread of the year


Wrong year


----------



## romper stomper

> Amos, Don't be disheartened but all these muscle bound genetic freaks that are finding it highly funny taking the mick out of a newbie who is only asking a question to do with a real concern. Come on you HE-MEN (pmsl) give him a break.
> 
> In answer to your original question Amos, Your traps are plodding along just dandy. I think the rounded shoulder look you are worried about developing is due to poor posture and not over developed traps. A common mistake MANY budding bodybuilders make is over working and there for developing there pecs and neglecting there backs, thus causing them to over contract even at rest and giving them a poor posture because they 'arch' there shoulders and slouch.
> 
> Concentrate on holding your shoulders back and chest out all the time and sit/stand up straight and you will be fine.


and you are serious ??


----------



## Sharpz

"A common mistake MANY body bodybuilders make is over working and there for developing there pecs and neglecting there backs" I THINK SOMEONE JUST WENT FULL RETARD


----------

